# Really Funky - More so than Hope's



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

So...on everything that is "Liked" I get the avatar of Scarlet. It's also in my profile for Likes given and received. While the avatar pic of Scarlet is a very pretty thing, it's kind of bugging me cuz I feel like a creeper and don't know how it happened.

I can't believe I'm saying this....Please take Scarlet's picture off my Likes.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Is a scarlet like anything similar to a scarlet letter?


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

No...that'd be on Regret's page.



yeah. i said that! :rofl:


Oh, and thank you unknown tech person who fixed it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Rofl omg


----------

